# My Bettas



## Farm (Sep 23, 2014)

That was wonderful. Thank you for sharing the videos! :bounce: I have had a "belief" wedged in my head until I saw your male and female in the tank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha. Thanks. The quality is kinda crappy since I use a iPhone 5. Gotta get a better camera soon.


----------

